# Flash u.a. : Menü alá http://www.kigot.com/



## zirag (11. April 2006)

Hallo

Wie könnte man am besten das PopUp Menü von http://www.kigot.com/ nachbauen? Ich meine nun nicht die Glas-Buttons, sondern die Animation beim aufklappen des Menüs.


Wäre für jede Anregung dankbar.

PS: Am besten wäre natürlich eine AS lösung


mfg ZiRaG

PS: in einem Flash Forum wurde gesagt, dass es nicht in Flash gemacht wurde, womit mach ich sowas am besten um es dann in Flash einbinden zu können?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. April 2006)

Hi,

es handelt sich zwar um eine Flash-Seite, die Animationen (zumindest im Menü) wurden allerdings nicht mit Flash-Hausmitteln (Vektorgrafik, AS/Zeichnungsmethoden) erstellt, sondern als einzelne Bitmaps importiert, die nacheinander auf einer Zeitleiste abgespielt werden.

Derartige Menüs, die sich "flüssig" entfalten, kannst Du Bild für Bild mit Photoshop (diverse Filter) erstellen, oder u.U. "mit einem Klick" mit entsprechender Video-Authoring-Software (womit ich mich nicht unbedingt auskenne, aber kann gut sein, dass sich z.B. mit AfterEffects etwas ähnliches automatisieren lässt).

Bedenke aber, dass (wie bei Kigot) viele Einzelbildanimationen und Bitmaps Deine Seite u.U. unnötig aufblähen. Es ist schon eine Zumutung, darauf zu warten, dass kigot.com lädt. 

Gruß
.


----------



## zirag (11. April 2006)

Kommt immer auf die Internetverbindung an  Ich muss nicht warten, wenn ich drauf klicke, und ich denke im DSL Zeitalter kann eine Website schon etwas größer sein.

Naja das nur mal so am Rande  

Trotzdem danke schonmal  

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. April 2006)

Naja,

ich sitze hier hinter DSL2000 und warte ca. 35 Sekunden, bis sich etwas tut.

Nichts dagegen, wenn eine große Seite etwas länger lädt, aber bei so wenig tatsächlichem Content finde ich das eigentlich unverzeilich Sicher, Skin und Menüs sind schön, aber das ist idr. nicht der Grund, warum ich eine Seite besuche. Zudem lassen sich auch mit (dynamisch erstellten) Vektorgrafiken schlanke und ansprechende Effekte erzielen.

Ist wohl Geschmackssache, aber ich würde eine swf dieser Größe nicht veröffentlichen. 

Gruß
.


----------

